# Delacroix 1/19



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

thanks


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Rough day.....I was out in B Marsh the same day and had the same problem. From Lawson Bay all the way down to Christmas Camp it was muddy. Didn't help that the predicted 6-10s were more like 15-20s....but that is expected.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

delacroix is still muddy and fresh. I guess its because the Mississippi is so high?


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

No every year they crank up the Caernarvon diversion in December and run them through April or May regardless of what the river is doing. There's a good website to monitor the flow rates of the pumps. When flow rates start climbing and reach a certain level, I fish elsewhere until the grass starts growing back in the spring.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for that.


----------

